# Smoke Chef?



## coastal cooker (Nov 12, 2015)

Newbie to Smoke King and smoke cooking. We live on the Oregon coast and are newly retired. We just bought a Smoke Chef pellet smoker grill from BiMart $259 model PS 2615, 500 sq.in.grill. We are having trouble getting it to stay at 250 degrees to smoke a roast,using  Apple and Hickory hardwood pellets. The first hour it turned the heat down to 80, when it was set at 250, tried for 2 more hours, same thing. It starts out great, nice and hot, but when we go inside, it slowly goes cold again.Can't find a web site for Smoke Chef, but some research shows it may actually be a Smoke Hollow product?? Anybody have an idea for us? 












1447352687523-1488598037.jpg



__ coastal cooker
__ Nov 12, 2015


----------



## coastal cooker (Nov 12, 2015)

*Someone suggested adding a digital thermometer, so I ordered a
Maverick M Remote Smoker Thermometer [ET-73]. Hope that will help.*


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 12, 2015)

There is nothing out there on that unit. What is happening is not right. Looks like the only option is return. Get it replaced or a refund and try a more common brand...JJ


----------



## gary s (Nov 15, 2015)

*Good evening and welcome to the forum, from a cloudy, rainy and cool day here in East Texas. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything. *

*Gary*


----------

